# 5.1 headphones worth it?



## THRiLL KiLL (May 29, 2011)

i am looking to get a new set of headphones. If i am not using these for gaming, but for watching anime \ movies, will i get the 5.1 surround affect, or would it be a waste of money?

and if they are worth it, any suggestions? good place to get them used or cheap?

Thanks!


----------



## horik (May 29, 2011)

I tried once a non-branded 5.1 surround headphone and i was impressed,great 5.1 effects.


----------



## Kursah (May 29, 2011)

I have tried a couple different sets of 5.1 headphones (check out my reviews of them in the OP of the TPU Game Headphones thread, link in sig, it's stickied in this section as well). While I did enjoy the Turtle Beach HPA2's overall...I found I preferred a true headphone to gaming headsets 10 out of 10 times. And also found that using the CMMS-3D feature of my Auzen X-Fi while gaming provided me with similar results if not a touch better than any true 5.1 speaker headset I used/tried, while sounding better to boot.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2011)

the problem is he doesn't have a sound card.

the Corsair HS1 USB Headset is nice because it's plug and play and the audio chip in the inline controller can sample 24-bit/96khz unlike a lot of USB Headsets. unfortunately it doesn't have multiple drivers.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 1, 2011)

TBH, unless you're using them for gaming, as Kursah mentioned, typically plain stereo headset will sound better for multimedia . . . unless you're watching BR or DVDs directly on your computer (something with true 5.1 output) - even then it's a little bit of a stretch.

As well, you would really need _true_ 5.1 headsets (with multiple internal drivers) - not 2-channel with Dolby capability that's trying to be passed off as 5.1 (like a lot of the offerings currently available).  

Using CMSS-3D or some other form of positional software is usually capable of producing the same results as native 5.1 . . . but, if you're audio software allows for accurate speaker positioning with true 5.1, you can tweak headsets to sound even better . . .


----------



## CJCerny (Jun 1, 2011)

It's very subjective as to whether 5.1 headphones actually work or not. In my opinion, 5.1 headphones are nowhere near as good as a 5.1 speaker set up, so I don't bother with them. All the headphones I have are just stereo. Other people prefer 5.1 headphones over stereo. Try to find a pair to demo before you buy, I suspect.


----------



## caleb (Jun 1, 2011)

Stereo is the best for localization. At least in EAX games/good sound games. 5.1 might sound fun but its not as precise as 2 maybe its because you think if its from forward or backwart and with stereo you just look around to localize.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 2, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> It's very subjective as to whether 5.1 headphones actually work or not. In my opinion, 5.1 headphones are nowhere near as good as a 5.1 speaker set up, so I don't bother with them. All the headphones I have are just stereo. Other people prefer 5.1 headphones over stereo. Try to find a pair to demo before you buy, I suspect.



Personally, I think it's a mixed bag, and really dependent on setup.  Although, having full-size drivers sounds immensely better than a headset.

If you have the ability to set both the direction and distance from yourself the speakers are positioned (via your sound card's software - i.e. the THX setup in the X-Fi software), you can really nail down a true 5.1 headset's sound.  But, you still can't get the "depth" that a satellite-configuration is capable of.

TBH, I prefer 5.1 headsets for gaming - especially for competitive multiplayer. With a good audio card and everything being properly configured, they provide a distinct advantage most other players won't have . . . much similar to using a dedicated gaming keyboard with gaming pad (i.e. the Ideazon MERC series) and usage of a gaming mouse.  Having a headset that can't help you to quickly pinpoint whether a noise from another player came from behind/above/forwards/below you is essential . . .


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jun 2, 2011)

well i decided to get a set of 7.1 headphones. 

not sure of brand yet, still have a bunch of research, but i have listened to a few pairs now. 

they dont have super low bass,  but you can definitely hear the surround sound affects in movies and the sound is decent!

im going for a usb pair, so sound card shouldnt be a factor from what i read.

I am now off to sell my atari 800xl  so i can get a decent pair


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> i am looking to get a new set of headphones. If i am not using these for gaming, but for watching anime \ movies, will i get the 5.1 surround affect, or would it be a waste of money?
> 
> and if they are worth it, any suggestions? good place to get them used or cheap?
> 
> Thanks!



answer me this: why are you getting a new set of headphones? and then we can give you better info on whether you should bother with 5.1


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jun 2, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> answer me this: why are you getting a new set of headphones? and then we can give you better info on whether you should bother with 5.1



this is my current pair:
SONY MDRV250V 3.5mm Connector Closed Supra-aural S...

i picked them up as a cheap replacement for my Sennheiser's  (dont remember model# paid 85 around 5 years ago for them)

I am happy with my current headphones. 

Reason for wanting 5.1/7.1headphones is i watch a ton of movies and anime that have surround encoding on them.  

I do realize i will probably get better sound from a speaker setup,  but i dont have the space and my wife bitches when she can hear my computer over the tv (next room over) so 95% of the time i have headphones on. 

I game, but i dont play 1st person shooters.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

if 5.1 isnt that much more expensive and you have a good soundcard then it is worth it. otherwise i would just go with a good set of stereo phones.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 2, 2011)

A pair of 7.1 or 5.1 headphones will never have the positioning of a good pair of hifi headphones paired with a good DAC/soundcard and amped correctly. It depends on your raw budget, sometimes it might be cheaper going for a pair of "7.1" or "5.1" headphones but upgrade will be impossible but to change the headset. Where you can just upgrade the headphones without touching the DAC or the amp and vice versa.

ALL 7.1 and 5.1 have their own DAC and amp built in, so getting a good soundcard will not change anything. Pretty much all "7.1" and "5.1" headphones have 2 drivers just like any headphones, save for like one or two (but they have terrible sound quality) and they just use software EQ like Dolby headphones to create the surround effects. A good soundcard like Essence ST have Dolby headphones built in, so you can just turn it on and off anytime, but you have the advantage on using a higher quality pair of headphones with them. Being said so, good hi-fi headphones tends to have angled drivers and can gives out great if not better surround sound without Dolby headphones being even turned on.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jun 2, 2011)

i did realize the 5.1 \ 7.1 had their own sound processor built into them.

Right now i have a 7.1 sig sound card. its a pos. 

I didnt realizea good sound card /w  decent headphones could do the surround sound affects. 

what would be a good sound card sub $100 (used) price range?


then at a later point i could get a decent pair of headphones.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 3, 2011)

A brand new X-Fi Forte can be had at $134.99, I think it is easy enough to find a used one at $100.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002665NXA/?tag=tec06d-20

A new X-Fi Titanium HD is $128 too.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0041OUA38/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jun 15, 2011)

well i ended up getting a better sound card.  for $35 i am not complaining.

i got a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Extreme Gamer Fatal1ty.

Right away i could hear a huge diffrence.

now comes to getting a decent pair of  headphones. ( i am assuming that a pair of non-surround sound is what i want)

for price range, i am broke, so anything from the 60 to 100 range would work


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 15, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> well i ended up getting a better sound card.  for $35 i am not complaining.
> 
> i got a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Extreme Gamer Fatal1ty.
> 
> ...



good for you 

I recommend Shure SRH440

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DP1FTU/?tag=tec06d-20


----------

